# hands



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I want to make some hands, witch, skeleton assorted hands. last year I used latex gloves and put beans in them and painted the gloves that was good but to bulky. I want skinny fingered hands and was thinking of wire formed the way I want it and using great stuff for the bone. can anyone think of anything else to use? thought I would check with you guys before making a big mess hahaha:jol: :xbones: :jol:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hands can be easy to do. I use folded and rolled newspaper covered with glue mache. Just fold paper to make the palm, tape it into the shape you want, and tape on the short rolled paper fingers. You can make the fingers very skinny this way. Cover the hand in paper towel glue mache and color to your liking. Here's an example:
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3743


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

nice corpse! that is a great idea I am gonna try one right now and see if comes out like the one in my mind hahaha
Thank you.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You can also use a set of hard plastic hands as a mold for Greatstuff. BigLots sells a set of skeletal hands that are supposed to be staked into the ground like a skeleton reaching up from the grave. Simply cut off the palm of the hand, line each finger with wire, then fill with greatstuff. The hand that comes out is a bit oversized, but is great to use on props, and is poseable.
I would like to give credit to whoever posted this a couple of seasons ago, but can't remeber who it was....if it sounds familiar, please speak up (and thanks!)


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> You can also use a set of hard plastic hands as a mold for Greatstuff. BigLots sells a set of skeletal hands that are supposed to be staked into the ground like a skeleton reaching up from the grave. Simply cut off the palm of the hand, line each finger with wire, then fill with greatstuff. The hand that comes out is a bit oversized, but is great to use on props, and is poseable.
> I would like to give credit to whoever posted this a couple of seasons ago, but can't remeber who it was....if it sounds familiar, please speak up (and thanks!)


It was MadMax, whatever happened to him?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Dave ..did you use anything to coat the inside first?, or do they just pop out


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Dave ..did you use anything to coat the inside first?, or do they just pop out


I usually give it a very thin coat of vaseline, but it really isn't necessary...they just pop right out.

Thanks Beepem...I always like to credit my sources.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I wonder if I can do this but make my own shaped hands out of foil?? or would it be attached to the foil?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g34/BoneDancer381/Props%202007/wireframe2.jpg
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g34/BoneDancer381/Props%202007/wireframe3.jpg
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g34/BoneDancer381/Props%202007/wireframe4.jpg

Here is a method I am useing this year. I first made a jig with finishing nails and a board, then using #18 wire I made a wire form. Pulling the wire form off the jig and using duct tape to hold the palm area together. Then cutting 3/8 OD tubing for bones between each nuckel. The hand is possible and by using #16 wire is strong enough to hold small objects. I just started putting on the latex today. I am also experimenting with different method to make the nuckles.

Check this link too:
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Beepem said:


> It was MadMax, whatever happened to him?


Vikeman posted his version on this forum... crediting Madmax for the idea.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3328&highlight=hands

Madmax is long gone.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I also make hands using wire and airline tubing. All the fingers bones get attached to PVC which acts as the arm for the hand. Wires are put into place using duct tape to hold them in position. I then cover them with latex and paper towels. The knuckle parts are built up with cotton and latex. You can make your fingers as skinny or thick as you want to depending on how many layers of latex and cotton/papertowels you use.
I have a set of hands showing this process that I used to make my pumpkin guy hands.
Pumpkin Guy pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> Madmax is long gone.


And they threw away the key too


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

BooGirl666 said:


> And they threw away the key too


Woah, wait what? I totally missed this?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Black cat that is super cute! and alittle creepy ;O) I was so busy checkin out the finished product that now I'll have to go back n see your technique ;O)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That $6 idea is exactly what I needed and was looking for! What a time saver. As soon as I can, I'm off to BL!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

once when I was little my mom made monster hands for my brother he put latex gloves on and she took a torch and a real red candle (not the kind only painted red on the outside) and dripped it all over his hand, he was able to take the glove off when it dried but it ended up breaking after that night. it was really cool though. I'm not gonna do that just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some people do parafin dips for their hands, too- but I don't think that would work well for a haunt. LOL


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

not exactly a dip Sickie Ickie, like you would get at the Renissance Festival but sorta beast like, or blistery melted flesh. wish I had a pic..


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Beepem said:


> It was MadMax, whatever happened to him?


Here, check out this thread. It will explain what happened to Madmax
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=59574&highlight=madmax


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I've seen calculators on line that helkp you figure leg, arm body height for zombie like props...but does anybody know one for hands? I need to make a pair of children's hands...but have no children handy and I want to get the size right.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

MacabreManor said:


> I've seen calculators on line that helkp you figure leg, arm body height for zombie like props...but does anybody know one for hands? I need to make a pair of children's hands...but have no children handy and I want to get the size right.


Here's one for hands.
http://www.zombietronix.com/calculator_simplehand.php


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp
http://zombietronix.com/calculator_simplehand.php
Here are the two sites I use for hand calculations and technique.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks guys, that will definately help!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

well I felt yucky today so I didn't want to go out and get supplies, I was laying around and got this idea and this is what I came up with....
http://photobucket.com/azkittie74/Halloween07/

please let me know what you think


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

ummm haha sorry about that I'll repost the link in a sec....


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Halloween07 :: project hand 07 slideshow by azkittie74 - Photobucket


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

from this ...









to this....


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow!
Those turned out great!
Good job!
.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

MacabreManor said:


> I've seen calculators on line that helkp you figure leg, arm body height for zombie like props...but does anybody know one for hands? I need to make a pair of children's hands...but have no children handy and I want to get the size right.


If you dont mine where would I get the link you are talking about,Thanks


----------



## kungfubonanza (Jul 17, 2007)

I like the calculators for bats, dogs, humans, human hands, and spiders at Zombietronix.


----------

